# Recommendation for Training Centers? Hanover, MA



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a great training facility near Hanover, MA (Boston area)? My sister's family is going to take a littermate of the pup I'm getting, and I want them to have a positive training experience with puppy kindergarten and maybe more.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Hanover, MA - South of Boston? What about Masterpeace in Franklin, MA? 
Erica


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I second Masterpeace in Franklin!!! People travel from all over the state to go there. Daisy and I had a GREAT experience there.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I third Masterpeace in Franklin. Brady attended puppy kindergarten, and on going basic obedience. If my hours weren't so crazy, I would continue classes.

Fran is great, and a golden retriever lover.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Darn! The east/west roads around there are just not efficient! Google maps puts that place at an hour from my sister's house. Looks really nice, though.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Darn! The east/west roads around there are just not efficient! Google maps puts that place at an hour from my sister's house. Looks really nice, though.


I am fortunate enough to live walking distance, but I was very surprised how many people I met that did travel 45 minutes to 1 hour away. 

The school is right off rte 495, if she has been to the Wrentham Outlets, it is the next exit.

I'll try to think if I can think of any schools closer to her. I work with people in that live in the Hanover area.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Darn! The east/west roads around there are just not efficient! Google maps puts that place at an hour from my sister's house. Looks really nice, though.


Yeah - you can't always get there from anywhere in New England...Think MA is bad? Try Vermont ;-)

If not classes maybe workshops or private lessons?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Is this anywhere near her, I'd love to be able to go to an all Golden class
http://www.ygrc.org/training.html


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> Yeah - you can't always get there from anywhere in New England...Think MA is bad? Try Vermont ;-)
> 
> If not classes maybe workshops or private lessons?


Yeah, I spend the summers at Middlebury, so know exactly how slow east/west travel in VT can be. Half the time of the drive from the south coast of CT is the highway that takes you through CT and MA and halfway into VT, and the other half of the time is going west across VT and a little north.

But boy is it nice up there and fun for dogs.

As far as private lessons, I really want her to be able to take the puppy for socialization and distractions, so finding a good center is important. She's a behaviorist (human), and she can certainly handle the basic training, but I so want this dog to have a class environment to go to. I haven't given up hope!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> As far as private lessons, I really want her to be able to take the puppy for socialization and distractions, so finding a good center is important. She's a behaviorist (human), and she can certainly handle the basic training, but I so want this dog to have a class environment to go to. I haven't given up hope!


Its very possible that there are other people like your sister that can't make a 2hr round-trip weekly for classes and thus fit neatly into a "work shop" or semi-private lessons. The other thing is that even if you do private lessons you won't be in a sterile environment - there are other dogs working in the space and will be able to help with distractions - I'm not associated with Masterpeace - but that format is something we do all the time.

Erica


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I third Masterpeace in Franklin. Brady attended puppy kindergarten, and on going basic obedience. If my hours weren't so crazy, I would continue classes.
> 
> Fran is great, and a golden retriever lover.


Who are the instructors and How do I contact them...can't find them on the web. I am out on Nantucket but would love to do some classes now that the weather is improving


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

amazonb said:


> Who are the instructors and How do I contact them...can't find them on the web. I am out on Nantucket but would love to do some classes now that the weather is improving


I have the info on this place for you. I hope I'm allowed to post this here. The web address is www.masterpeacedog.com (508)553-9300. The trainer I used was Emma Parsons (She does a lot of work with "reactive" dogs like my crazy Daisy.). She was fabulous! I have heard that the other trainers are great, as well. Good luck!


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Is this anywhere near her, I'd love to be able to go to an all Golden class
> http://www.ygrc.org/training.html


That is actually farther away.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They have some awesome seminars too with guest instructors. I have been wanting to try the Free Style and there is also one on animal communications. 

They were at the Golden Retriever National with some of their students. Fran was the lady with the Papillion.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think Emma Parsons is in Boston.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How far is she from Franklin, MA?

http://www.masterpeacedog.com/


----------

